# Fuel Pump Question



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

To the guys who have swapped in an SR20DET from a GA16DE, what fuel pump did you upgrade to? What brand? Internal or external?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

walbro 255 lph
Bob


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

didnt swap a det in, but a 300ZXTT pump (255LPH) fits in a b14 with minor modifications.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

get the walbro 190 or 255 lph kit
-dave


----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

Where can I order it on the net? I'm not in the US and I don't think it's available locally. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Try eBay. I got my walbro pump there for less that $75


----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

Another question guys, from what SR20 equipped model did you get your driveshafts to fit the Sentra?


----------

